# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  نصائح تطوير الذات

## لارين

نصائح تطوير الذات% 100 !

1 ) إذا رأيت الناس يعجبون بك ؛ فاعلم أنهم يعجبون بجميل أظهره الله منك ولايعلمون عن قبيح ستره الله عليك فاشكر الله ولا تغترّ !


2 ) إذا أردت أن تكون سعيداً ! لا تقف كثيراً على ذكريات ماضيك ، ولاتلهث خلف إنسان لايفكر فيك ، فلا أحد يموت لفراق أحد ، وإحمد الله على نعمة النسيان !

3 ) لا تطمح أن تكون أفضل من الآخرين ولكن إطمح أن تكون أفضل من نفسك سابقاً !

4 ) تصغر العقول عندما تنشغل بعقول الآخرين ، وتكبر العقول عندما تركز على ذاتها !

5 ) الصمت في المواقف الصعبة يولد الإحترام ، بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد !


6 ) وقف رجل جميل المنظر والهندام أمام سقراط يتبختر ويتباهى بلباسه ويفاخر بمنظره فقال له سقراط : تكلم ، حتى أراك ! فتخير كلماتك ؛ فهي شخصيتك !

7 ) سألوا حكيماً ! لماذا لا تنتقم من الذي يؤذيك فرد ضاحكاً : وهل من الحكمة أن أعض كلباً عضني !

8 ) ليتنا نهتم بعمليات التجميل الداخلية : تكبير قلـب ودماغ ، تنظيف لسان ، نفخ الضمائر الميتة فهي أولى من العمليات الخارجية !

9 ) تعامل مع كل إنسان على أنه أهم شخص في الوجود ؛ ليس لأنك ستشعر بالسعادة نتيجة لذلك ؛ ولكن سيكون لديك عدد أكبر من الأصدقاء يبادلونك نفس الشعور !

10 ) اختلط بالأشخاص الإيجابيين ؛ لأنهم سيؤثرون في أفكارك وعقلك وسلوكياتك ، وستتحول لشخص إيجابي بشكل لا شعوري ، ثم ستبدأ بالتأثير في الآخرين !

11 ) إذا نصحك شخص بقسوة لا تقاطعه ، واستفد من ملاحظته ، فوراء قسوته حب عميق ، لا تكن كالذي كسر ساعة منبهة لم يكن لها ذنب إلا أنها أيقظته !
۩۞۩ هكذا نتعلم من الحياة ۩۞۩


 :Bigstar:  :Bigstar:  :Good:  :Good:

----------

